# Anyone run bold cyp before?



## Lost (Mar 4, 2019)

I just ordered 40 ml to run with tren prop and var. 
It's dosed at 200mg and no pip.  Just curious how many mgs a week i should take and obviously I'm aware of the cyp half life so any input helps. I tried researching it and still am but not alot of info out there
Thanks guys

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## M4jeste (Jul 7, 2019)

Lost said:


> I just ordered 40 ml to run with tren prop and var.
> It's dosed at 200mg and no pip.  Just curious how many mgs a week i should take and obviously I'm aware of the cyp half life so any input helps. I tried researching it and still am but not alot of info out there
> Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk



1ml / 400 mg test prop brewed smoothly.
1ml / 500 mg EQ brewed smoothly.


----------

